# Meklē produktu? >  neona lampa

## juris90

mani interese nevis pati neona lampa bet tas darbinashanai vajadzigie prichendalji. nu starteris it ka butu taka parastajam dienasgaismas lampam bet kadu droseli vajag shai lampai  http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP04TBL  un vai tevalo ir piemerotas droseles tieshi shai lampai?

----------


## ezis666

kārtējo reizi aprakstā ir sviests uzrakstīts.Tā ir visparastākā BL luminescences lampa, der jebkurš palaidējs ar attiecīgu jaudu.
Labāk ņemt ir garo http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP40TBL un likt iekš http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDL120RF
vai īso http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP20TBL un http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDL60RF

----------


## zzz

Nu, siikaas lampeles vienkaarshaak ir iefigachiit ar shemochkaam tjipa 

http://www.romanblack.com/tube4w.htm

kaa mekleet 4w droseles. Kuras es pat nemaz iisti realitaatee neesmu redzeejis.

(maneejais UV epromu dzeeshamais arii ir uz kondensatoriem un divkaarshotaajiem - taisiits gan dikti sen un peec savadaakas shemochkas)

----------


## juris90

> kārtējo reizi aprakstā ir sviests uzrakstīts.Tā ir visparastākā BL luminescences lampa, der jebkurš palaidējs ar attiecīgu jaudu.
> Labāk ņemt ir garo http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP40TBL un likt iekš http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDL120RF
> vai īso http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP20TBL un http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=VDL60RF


 prasu tapec ka 1reiz dienasgaismas lampai piesledzu droseli no citas un shii savukart spilgti nomirgoja un pizdec tai lampai bija. a ar neona lampam man ta negribetos ekperimentet, jo pagaidam naudu man ir kur likt!! nevis eksperimentiem pirkt neona lampas par paris latiem, kuras pec tiem butu jaizmet laukaa!!!  ::

----------


## zzz

Parasti gan tik kruti efekti ar luminiscentajaam lampaam nemeedz gadiities, ja tikai nav kaut kas galiigi skjeersaam sasleegts, smagi sajauktas jaudas vai vispaar drosele chupaa.

4 w lampeli - vai nu peec augstaak linkaa dotaas shemochkas, nu vai vari arii pats taisiit inverteri un dabinaat no tjipa 12V (shemochku tiiklaa pietiekami) 

Klasiski droseles tipa balasti 4 w lampeleem nedomaaju vis ka buutu dabuujami.

----------


## juris90

> Parasti gan tik kruti efekti ar luminiscentajaam lampaam nemeedz gadiities, ja tikai nav kaut kas galiigi skjeersaam sasleegts, smagi sajauktas jaudas vai vispaar drosele chupaa.
> 
> 4 w lampeli - vai nu peec augstaak linkaa dotaas shemochkas, nu vai vari arii pats taisiit inverteri un dabinaat no tjipa 12V (shemochku tiiklaa pietiekami) 
> 
> Klasiski droseles tipa balasti 4 w lampeleem nedomaaju vis ka buutu dabuujami.


 labi tas taka butu skaidrs a ja es lampai nezinu spriegumu? tur tevalo ir lampas bez sprieguma tikai noradita  jauda, nu piemeram shita  http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP08TBL    ???/

----------


## zzz

Kaa jau augstaak mineeja ezis, shiis lampeles savaa buutiibaa ir tieshi tas pats kas parastaas luminiscentaas lampas, mazinjas tikai un ar savaadaaku luminoforu. 

Degshanas spriegums 4 vatiigajai - nuuu taa uz aci varbuut kaadi volti 80 plus miinus.

Adin hren balasta (vienalga kondenstoru vai droselju vai elektroniskaa) uzdevums ir ierobezhot caur lampeli pluustosho straavu vajadziigajaa liimenii nevis reguleet spriegumu. 

Prieksh 8 vatiigaas pareizini balasta kondensatoru ar 2 rupji njemot.

----------


## abergs

Tikko pamēriju spriegumu šīm:

vienai 30v, otrai 35v, lielajām krievu lampām kādreiz mēriju-līdz 80v.
Par balastu var izmantot parastu kvēlspuldzi-pārbaudīts variants.
 Aptuvens aprēķins:
35v-4w, atlikušie 185v~25w.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> mani interese nevis pati neona lampa bet tas darbinashanai vajadzigie prichendalji. nu starteris it ka butu taka parastajam dienasgaismas lampam bet kadu droseli vajag shai lampai  http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP04TBL  un vai tevalo ir piemerotas droseles tieshi shai lampai?


 Man un dažiem citiem zinātājiem gribas jautāt, kādēļ šo lampu dēvē par neona lampu? Tā tak ir UV lampa, jeb tautā dēvētā black light lampa....
Vēlos paskaidrot, ka neona lampas spīd oraņžsarkanā krāsā, parasti tās lieto indikācijai un signalizācijai, gaismas reklāmās un citur...

----------


## abergs

Acīmredzot Tevalo apraksta tulkotājs bijis iepriekšējās nakts diskotekas iespaidā-
ja jau zila, tad jābūt neona!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Delfins

Neon nav krāsa, bet efekts... "High illuminated visual effect".. nav nekāda sakara ne ar zilo, ne ar orandžo, ne ar "black light" ..

----------


## karloslv

delfins, varbūt izlasi vispirms http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neon_lamp

----------


## juris90

> Neon nav krāsa, bet efekts... "High illuminated visual effect".. nav nekāda sakara ne ar zilo, ne ar orandžo, ne ar "black light" ..


 gadijuma ta sauktajas neona lampas nepilda gaazi, jeb neonu, ne!

----------


## Delfins

Jā, un LED-us arī pilda ar `neon`-iem, gudrīši?  :: 
Es piekrītu tam, ka nepareizi iztulkots/uzrakstīts, bet ir jāatcerās, ka vārdam mēdz būt vairākas nozīmes, ko arī kļūdaini pielieto tulkojumos/sabiedrībā.

----------


## juris90

eu pacani a kas tad shii par lampu skaitas? http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=LAMP04TBL
UV or neon lamp?

----------


## Delfins

abi kopā, ja runā tautas valodā, bet tehniski - `black light` lampa (ar UV radiāciju)

----------


## abergs

Neona lampas sauc tā pēc iepildītās gāzes.
Šī ir UV lampa.Agrāk šādās lampās bija dzīvsudraba tvaiki vakuumā.Tagad ekoloģisku apsvērumu dēļ vairs dzīvsudrabu
neizmanto, bet precīzu iepildītās gāzes sastāvu nemāku pateikt.

----------


## zzz

Izmanto dziivsudrabu joprojaam. Un konkreeti shii tipa lampelees obligaati.

----------


## juris90

es sho lampu nopirku un piesledzu~1000v un taa ir neona lampa par to es parliecinajos to tumsaa iedarbinot vis baltais kruta spideja(balts krekls un cita fignja) un naudu viltoto var atrast  ::

----------


## Vinchi

No vienas puses pareizāk būtu saukt par UV lampu. Bet protams lielākā daļa cilvēku UV lapmas sauc par neona lampām un internetā meklē neona lampas  :: 

Iedomājieties ja kāds vēlēdamies parastu UV lampu iegādāsies kvarca lampu kas arī saucas UV lampa
http://www.tevalo.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?artnr=33-541-07

----------


## juris90

tad ta maneja ir uv lampa a istas neona lampas ir tieshi tadas pashas ka dienasgaismas lampas tikai dazjadas krasas? bet tad jau ja ta cilveki un es uv lampas jaucu ar neona lampam tad redzi sapist var un nosauljoties? un 4 watiga ir redzei bistama?

----------


## GuntisK

Nezinu kā ir ar parastajām UV, bet tās kuras skaitās antibakteriālās gan nav ieteicams skatīties. Tāpat arī UV lampas no DRL tipa lampām-pāris desmiti sekunžu un esi pa pusei akls... Tā ka, slēdzot kkādu lampu jāzin tomēr, kas tā ir par lampu, kur viņu izmanto, kādiem mērķiem. Savādāk var pietaisīt baigos sūdus gan sev gan citiem.

----------

